# PNP to British Columbia



## Charley Rachael (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi me and my husband and two kids want to emigrate to BC. My husband is an Iron Worker. What is the best way to proceed, using an Agent or doing the PNP Visa forms yourself?

Thanks for any help


----------

